# Dead Center sabots



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was having a heck of a time getting a good pattern with the T/C Shock Waves, so a buddy recommended that I try the Dead Centers and what an amazing improvement. I have been very impressed, here they are on Cabela's site. Anyone else use them? The Cabela's reviews are pretty good also with 51 reviews coming in at 4.8/5.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Dang Ill have to give them a try. Some really good reviews there.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I am stuck on PowerBelts. They have worked for me so I like em. If I do change to sabots i'll have to try em!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I have been using the dead centers lately with the knight LRH that i have and can put three shots touching each other or in other words 1" groups.
in the lyman GPH i get the same results with the dead centers

they shoot better than other bullets that I have tried, which include barnes, hornadys sst, no excueses, power belts and horndays xtp/mag.

I plan on using them for this years deer hunt, so we will see how they perform.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Huh, I have been using the Hornady 250gr sst and have had great success, but these sound like they might be alot better. Maybe next year I will have to try them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> I am stuck on PowerBelts. They have worked for me so I like em.


Well, that certainly is the key; nothing else matters! For me personally, it was these fortunately. FWIW the shock waves had 89 reviews with a score of 4.3/5, so not too much different.


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > I am stuck on PowerBelts. They have worked for me so I like em.
> ...


What gun are you shooting? I have shot as many as 25 shots out of my last Muzzy TC Black Diamond without running a patch down and never had a any more build up in the breach then if I had shot 5 rounds? I now shoot a TC Pro Hunter and switched to 777 pellets with the 240gr dead center. I think the 777 burns a little cleaner then the pydrodex and dose not stink as bad?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

if your patches are really wet, then you will get some moisture inside the breech plug. seems that is what happening. they only need to be damp a good lick with the tongue will do. spit patch .


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

I have been using the Precisions in my Omega for three seasons now, and just tried them in my son's traditions pursuit. Both guns shoot 1" groups with them. I have only harvested one deer with them but it put about 1" hole through the deer front quartering shot, with exit wound. I am more confident in my hunting knowing that a miss is only my fault not my rifles.


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

I watched in amazement as my buddy dropped a whitetail at 225 yards using dead centers. I passed on the shot..... I shoot power belts and they work fine, but they are no where near as accurate as the dead centers.


----------

